# Tivo roamio and steam on different accounts error



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

They both on the same account but I get a error message saying that they are on different accounts. Tivo stream was working till I installed a new wifi router. 

How can I fix this? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

